# Husband just threw it all away.



## FlutterbyWishes (Nov 17, 2010)

So, after coming back from overseas 2 1/2 years ago and starting over with _literally_ nothing, my husband works his butt off in his new business with average success, nothing fantastic but we survive. Last month he received a much needed cash injection (220k) for a project that came in (we had been waiting for a break like this since last year). I thought things were finally going to come right a bit financially.

Then out of the blue last night he tells me that he owes too much money then goes right ahead and liquidates his business. Yes, just like that.

Of the money that came through for the project last month there is NOTHING. It is gone. He cant explain or wont explain how. All I know is that he now 'owes' 270k. He had me under the impression that everything was coming ok and then last night he suddenly tells me "there is no money". I am so ANGRY right now.

He told me at the beginning of the month that I could quit my job because he knew I was unhappy and the business was "doing well" so I could afford to take some time to decide what I want to do (am studying Interior Design) - so I did. Now BOTH of us are sitting without work. Is this designed to make a wife feel safe and looked after? No, it isn't. He discusses absolutely nothing with me, makes these monumental life changing decisions alone and then expects me to support his decision when I am STEAMING!

How do I handle this?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

why wont he explain what happened to the money? is he into something illegal? 

Other then trying to find another job I dont see what your options are. I would seriously consider leaving my H over something like that.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been there. Start doing some investigating--something is going on.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

House of cards about to fall. Start separating the money.


----------



## maddiesmommy (Mar 31, 2011)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN. As fast as you can! Do not let him take you down with him! 

There is something HORRIBLY wrong if he can go through that much money that fast! :scratchhead:

I think further investigation is needed!


----------

